# Duck Mount Photos



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

can yall post some pics of a Mallard drake mount and if anybody has a redhead drake mount i'd like to see also.

I am getting each done. 

Mallard cupped, and redhead in flight maybe.

I would like to share photos with taxidermist to show exactly what I want.

Thanks


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Ill try and post a pic of the Mallard I have mounted, when i get home. A suggestion though, I'd consider flipping the two styles of mounts with the two birds. A Redhead Cupped looks awesome, and a Mallard in Flight shows of the colors on the wings, and the curls on the rear. Redheads dont have a lot of color to their back & wings so they look awesome cupped up! Just a simple suggestion!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

One of each........... and a Mallard coming in.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Here is a pic of mine (a crappy one, I know)


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

yes I will do them different. I like the look of those redheads. I think I will use the style of the one on the right. And the last mallard photo looks like a good idea. 

Thanks fellas


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Redheads rockin in!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Looking for a landing spot


----------

